
Fsv – 3D File System Visualizer - mabynogy
http://fsv.sourceforge.net/
======
timthelion
If you find this interesting, you'll find eagle mode to be 100x as cool:
[http://eaglemode.sourceforge.net/](http://eaglemode.sourceforge.net/)

~~~
rosstex
For Mac?

~~~
scrumper
Not without extensive work. It relies on X windows which is no longer part of
OSX. You'd have to at a minimum get XQuartz up and running, satisfy quite an
extensive dependency list
([http://eaglemode.sourceforge.net/SystemRequirements.html](http://eaglemode.sourceforge.net/SystemRequirements.html)),
then try to build Eagle Mode on Mac and no doubt wrestle with more than a few
incompatibilities, just to get something that doesn't look remotely like a Mac
app.

Don't get me wrong, I love the idea. It's the first thing I looked for too!

------
folli
A clone of FSN (file system navigator), of Jurassic Park fame.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZleEOUbDS3s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZleEOUbDS3s)

~~~
mitchtbaum
Before, I could see the files. Now, I can feel the files changing in front of
my eyes with the motions of my hands.

The touchscreen touches back.

------
throwaway2016a
Copyright date is 1999.

I'd love to see this updated. Maybe even take advantage of VR.

Edit:

Somewhat related to that, one of my favorite books as a kid was Tom Clancy's
Net Force. And in it there was a novel VR-based way people navigated the
internet. Also, Full Disclosure by Michael Chritchton (spelling?) has a VR
based interface.

~~~
colemannugent
On the topic of VR interfaces, I would love a VR newspaper. Something where I
can read all my favorite content aggregators and not have to worry about
keeping all the sections together or setting my morning drink down and leaving
a ring of moisture on the article I was going to read next.

~~~
Tossrock
What VR platform would you want this on? For the desktop powered versions, you
can use VirtualDesktop to run a browser in VR which can visit eg nytimes.com
or whatever.

~~~
colemannugent
I was imagining a virtual newspaper that you could fold and manipulate as if
it were paper. Now that I think about it, this would be better suited for AR.

------
chewxy
It's a unix system! I know this!

------
gourneau
If anyone is looking for a modern 2d file system visualizer for *nix. I highly
recommend duc [http://duc.zevv.nl/](http://duc.zevv.nl/)

If you want searching and visualization check out
[https://github.com/shirosaidev/diskover](https://github.com/shirosaidev/diskover)

------
DanBC
nooface used to have links to a few like this. It's currenttly being domain
squatted, so here's the wayback link.

[https://web-beta.archive.org/web/20071012031858/http://noofa...](https://web-
beta.archive.org/web/20071012031858/http://nooface.net/3dui.shtml)

I used to like XCruiser.

------
WillReplyfFood
Sigh. Such a nice idea, but why cant it look like the gfx in ghost in the
shell?

